# Corybas geminiggibus



## goods (May 8, 2011)

Does anyone grow this? I got one last year and successfully brought it through dormancy. Now, it is beginning to break and I'm not sure if I should water it heavily, increase humidity, etc. or if I should wait. Thanks for any input.


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2011)

If it's come out of dormancy wouldn't it need water?


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2011)

I've heard that they need a lot of humidity.... watering should be done with caution so as not to rot the bulbs... Good luck


----------



## goods (May 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. I was told that they grow best with very high humidity but minimal overhead watering for the reason biothanasis posted. Last year, I watered heavily once, and then put it in one of those cubes that Lowes and Home Depot sell carnivorous plants in. At the bottom was a layer of hydroton about half way filled with water. I then sealed the top and left it alone. This kept it growing the entire season and I didn't have rot issues. I was just unsure if I should do the one heavy watering yet because the plant was well out of dormancy when I did it last year.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2011)

Kind of curious, where did you get it from last year, if I may ask?


----------



## goods (May 10, 2011)

I got it from Jewell Orchids. I think they're out of Georgia. It wasn't expensive at all, but there's absolutely no information out there about it that I've found so far. I know of a few other people who got some from a Malaysian vendor (I think) from Redlands last year, but as far as I know, those didn't make it to dormancy.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2011)

Weird, because they're so unusual to find here. Good luck.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 11, 2011)

Never grown this species, but I have tried C. hispidus a couple times. I've found growing them to be pretty easy as long as you keep the humidity high and NEVER let them dry out. For me the dormancy period is the trickiest part, so you're half way there in my opinion.

The easiest solution is a clear cup over the top of the pot or grow it in a terrarium. Go easy on the fertilizer too, very easy...


----------



## goods (May 11, 2011)

They are pretty hard to find here. That's why I got it the minute it was offered. I don't let it dry out when its growing and allow it to go dormant on its own (while its sealed in a very humid environment).


----------

